# USB network adapter - no capabilities?



## tingo (Dec 6, 2013)

Is it a general feature of usb USB network adapters that they don't show capabilities? I've got this one (FastTech SKU 1064403):

```
root@kg-core1# ifconfig ue0
ue0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	ether 00:e0:4c:53:44:58
```
If I try the '-m' flag I get this:

```
root@kg-core1# ifconfig -m ue0
ue0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	ether 00:e0:4c:53:44:58
```
Since the adapter supports both 10 and 100 Mbps, I was expecting a bit more output.
FreeBSD version

```
tingo@kg-core1$ uname -a
FreeBSD kg-core1.kg4.no 8.4-STABLE FreeBSD 8.4-STABLE #0 r253646: Thu Jul 25 10:12:31 UTC 2013     root@kg-core1.kg4.no:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
From /var/log/messages:

```
Dec  6 19:37:54 kg-core1 kernel: ugen2.4: <vendor 0x0fe6> at usbus2
Dec  6 19:37:54 kg-core1 kernel: udav0: <vendor 0x0fe6 USB 2.0 10100M Ethernet Adaptor, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.01, addr 4> on usbus2
Dec  6 19:37:54 kg-core1 kernel: ue0: <USB Ethernet> on udav0
Dec  6 19:37:54 kg-core1 kernel: ue0: Ethernet address: 00:e0:4c:53:44:58
```
Or is it just a problem with this particular driver?


----------

